# New tank cycling(Stress Zyme)



## curefan (27 Jan 2012)

Hi....Im setting up a new tank soon (something i have not done in a long while!). I was wondering what people think about adding products such as Stress Zyme - Do they help the tank cycle, or are they a waste of money???  :? 

I heard that adding some fish food flakes can help build up the bacteria....yes/no?

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## ceg4048 (27 Jan 2012)

Hi,
   You can get bacteria for free by simply getting some dirt from your garden or lawn and putting it in your filter and under your substrate. If you have mulm from another dirty tank or filter you can use that as well.

Cheers,


----------



## clonitza (27 Jan 2012)

I don't really like transferring dirt from one tank to another but I use bacteria cultures, doesn't really matters which brand. The cheapest one here is JBL Filter Start ~2£.


----------



## ceg4048 (27 Jan 2012)

Yeah, I'm sure the JBL bacteria are cleaner and more civilized than those manky ones living everywhere else on the surface of the planet. Probably more effective as well (all 3 of them).

Cheers,


----------



## clonitza (27 Jan 2012)

Neah, but they won't bring their friends with them.


----------



## ceg4048 (27 Jan 2012)

Cheers,


----------



## curefan (27 Jan 2012)

.....so will fish flakes help then?


----------



## ceg4048 (27 Jan 2012)

Hi mate,
             If you have plants in the tank you do not need to do anything or add anything. Flakes are made from plants, and as long as you stuff as many plants as you can in the tank they will take care of everything. Plants have bacteria on then and the tiny bits of plants that fall off and decay is all you need. Within 6-8 weeks the tank will be matured. You cannot stop a tank from cycling, especially a planted tank. Feed the plants, keep the water clean by doing large and frequent water changes and carry on.

Cheers,


----------



## curefan (27 Jan 2012)

Will do Ceg...thanks.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (27 Jan 2012)

Or if you are short on plants and are trying to speed up the nitrification process for your newly established aquarium you could try adding a small ammount of Household Ammonia. This will feed the Nitrifying bacteria and give your filter a major boost? Much cleaner than flake/Shrimp etc. Make sure it`s pure and unscented. I know Homebase stock one but are they in Ireland?


----------



## curefan (28 Jan 2012)

yeah i think they are here Liam, but i have some plants from old tank.....heading to your neck of the woods soon.....A trip to The Greenmachine


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (28 Jan 2012)

> yeah i think they are here Liam, but i have some plants from old tank.....heading to your neck of the woods soon.....A trip to The Greenmachine



Wish it was mate? I`m roughly about 40miles away from TGM. I keep meaning to have a run over but something always comes up and I never make it. Next time I visit Wales I`m going to travel via Wrexham and pop in! (  Don`t tell the wife)

I brought some Eleocharis Parvula from them this week as it happens. Sent an email Tuesday morning checking availability, got a reply within a hour, placed order Tuesday dinner, it was shipped Tuesday afternoon. Recieved Wednesday morning.   It took me longer to plant it?  

Is there many LFS specialising in the hobby over there in Ireland?


----------



## curefan (28 Jan 2012)

No Liam, its not great over here for planted tanks, hence why i travel to the GM when I do a rescape or in this instance buy a new tank & cabinet  

Have to say though its improving here and some more online shops have appeared geared for the planted tank. A few years ago you could not even get ADA Aquasoil here but now its available!
Have to keep the missus happy though and book a decent hotel when i go to the GM and wine and dine ect.....but its all good!
By the way we have a good online forum too if you cant get answers here............

http://www.irishfishkeepers.com/

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (29 Jan 2012)

> No Liam, its not great over here for planted tanks, hence why i travel to the GM when I do a rescape or in this instance buy a new tank & cabinet



You lucky, lucky boy. Not at all jealous? What you getting. Tell, tell!!



> Have to keep the missus happy though and book a decent hotel when i go to the GM and wine and dine ect.....but its all good!



You have a very understanding wife. I get constant grief just for looking in the tank. I am made to do water changes on a Thursday when she is out at work, and under NO uncertain terms am I allowed to rescape until "Her ******* Kitchen" has been finished!  

If you want to try mail order at any time in the future, I have a great local LFS who has just started an online shop, I think they ship overseas if you are interested I can PM you,I  don`t think forum rules allow me to advertise here!


----------



## curefan (30 Jan 2012)

> You lucky, lucky boy. Not at all jealous? What you getting. Tell, tell!!



Ive ordered a 5x2x2ft optiwhite with cabinet from them (already got Arcadia OT2 luminaire from another Uk based shop)....cant wait to get scaping!




> You have a very understanding wife. I get constant grief just for looking in the tank. I am made to do water changes on a Thursday when she is out at work, and under NO uncertain terms am I allowed to rescape until "Her ******* Kitchen" has been finished!



Just think of all those wonderful things she will cook up for you in the kitchen.......now if I could just get the wife to do my water changes  





> If you want to try mail order at any time in the future, I have a great local LFS who has just started an online shop, I think they ship overseas if you are interested I can PM you,I  don`t think forum rules allow me to advertise here!



Yeah Pm it on....the more options, the better!


----------

